# seat belt pledge



## cda (Feb 9, 2010)

Please have your office, department, loved one sign the seat belt pledge, even if you do not ride a fire truck:::::

http://www.star-telegram.com/local/story/1955446.html

http://everyonegoeshome.com/newsletter/ ... ledge.html

http://everyonegoeshome.com/newsletter/ ... pledge.pdf

thank you


----------

